# Sportliche Herausforderungen



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2012)

Servus zusammen,

da mich zuletzt ein Ex-Kollege darauf ansprach, dass bei uns auf Arbeit scheinbar der Sport-Wahn ausgebrochen ist (man muss dazu sagen, dass ich mein Training seit einiger Zeit mit einer Tracking-App aufzeichnen lasse und die Ergebnisse automatisch auf mein Profil hochgeladen werden), würde ich das ganze doch gerne mal als Thread hier starten. Sprich: was habt ihr für sportliche Ziele, welche Herausforderungen habt ihr im Blick und wie bereitet ihr euch darauf vor?
Bei mir ist nach der Staffel-Teilnahme an der Challenge Roth (als Läufer, und ich habs ins Ziel geschafft *yeah*) wohl der Münchner Marathon dran. Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich die Halbdistanz laufen soll oder die vollen 42,195km, nachdem ich selbige ja erst vor knapp drei Wochen hinter mich gebracht habe... die letzten 10km waren schon hart. Muss mich auch wieder etwas ranhalten, hab nach dem Triathlon erstmal ruhig gemacht und will jetzt schauen, dass ich wöchentlich wenigstens in der Summe auf die 42km komme... d.h. morgen nochmal mind. 20km laufen (wobei ich gerne 30km anstreben würde, wenn ich heute meine neuen Schuhe kaufe *g*).

Also, buffies... ihr seid doch sicher auch sportlich gut dabei, was habt ihr so vor, was wollt ihr auf eurem Körper rausholen?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Juli 2012)

gerne will ich mal den Hermannslauf mitmachen (www.hermannslauf.de), doch es ist halt immer in der Heuschnupfenzeit...seufz...und danz bekomme ich den nicht weg, trozu div. Mittel bzw Spritze. Also werd ich den mal in kürzerer Distanz probieren. Aber morgens laufen kann ich gar nicht, meist aufm Crosstrainer mit ner DVD dabei^^


----------



## Magogan (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde gerne mehr als 1 km gehen können ohne danach total fertig zu sein ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Spiele seit letzten Jahr wieder fast jede Woche Fussball (Ist ne "Freizeitgruppe" mit Jung und Alt) und trainiere dazu noch eine F-Jugend mit. Hatte da schon gemerkt, dass meine Ausdauer fürn Arsch ist (5 KM hab so grade noch geschafft, danach war ich tot). Jetzt laufe ich seit Anfang Juni wieder wöchentlich auch neben dem Sport, mittlerweile schaffe ich 10 KM ohne Probleme.

Das Doppelte (also 20 KM) ist mein Ziel, allerdings lasse ich mir da viel Zeit. Merke jetzt auch schon, wie mir das Training hilft (besonders beim Fussball).


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2012)

Ich werd irgendwann in meinem Leben mal nen Trip zum Himalaya machen und möchte dann fit genug sein, dass ich nicht gleich am ersten Tag abkratze. Dabei muss ich nicht mal zur Spitze. Für das bin ich eh nicht fit genug. Aber so ne Woche, zwei auf dem Himalaya rumwandern und klettern muss dann schon drin sein.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ziemlich fit was Ausdauersport betrifft, kommt auch daher dass ich relativ schlank bin - aber mir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, an einem Marathon o.ä. teilzunehmen.

Herausforderungen bietet die Freizeit mir eigentlich genug, wenn man sich aufrafft.
Mit anderen messen fand ich schon immer scheiße und fühle mich mittlerweile ganz wohl dabei ^^


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spiele seit letzten Jahr wieder fast jede Woche Fussball (Ist ne "Freizeitgruppe" mit Jung und Alt) und trainiere dazu noch eine F-Jugend mit. Hatte da schon gemerkt, dass meine Ausdauer fürn Arsch ist (5 KM hab so grade noch geschafft, danach war ich tot). Jetzt laufe ich seit Anfang Juni wieder wöchentlich auch neben dem Sport, mittlerweile schaffe ich 10 KM ohne Probleme.



Was genau meinst du mit "danach war ich tot"? Keine Luft mehr gehabt oder Schmerzen in den Knien/Beinen? Letzteres ist zu 99% ein Problem mit den Schuhen... ist wirklich heftig, wie groß der Unterschied ist, wenn man richtig gute Laufschuhe hat, die an den eigenen Laufstil angepasst sind.

@Davatar:
Im Himalaya rumwandern? Respekt. Das ist sicher ne geile Sache. Wäre wohl nix für mich, weil viel zu kalt  mich würde eher mal der Fuji-san in Japan interessieren... aber da ists ja auch kalt


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit anderen messen fand ich schon immer scheiße und fühle mich mittlerweile ganz wohl dabei ^^



Naja, den richtigen Wettbewerb hat man doch eigentlich nur, wenn man in der Spitze mitläuft... oder? Und halt unter Kollegen 
Aber generell gehts doch eher darum, sich selbst was zu beweisen bzw. seinen inneren Schweinehund zu schlagen. Wie man das dann natürlich macht, ist wieder ne persönliche Sache


----------



## Magogan (27. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "danach war ich tot"?


Er meint sicher, dass er gestorben ist und jetzt als Untoter auf der Welt umherwandelt ...


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Ich war nie mit wirklicher Ausdauer gesegnet, Kraft hatte ich dafür meist mehr als genug, wenn man meinen Körperbau bedenkt, groß und schlank. 

Hatte ewig Probleme damit etwas an Gewicht zuzunehmen, war im unteren aktzeptablen BMI-Bereich(19).

Doch jetzt habe ich wegen Abschlussjahr, einem Probesemester und Beginn meiner Ausbildung keine Zeit mehr in Sport gesteckt (also fast 1 Jahr) und habe etwas zugenommen (kaum zu glauben, aber ich bin froh darüber ). Jetzt habe ich mir vorgenommen wieder trainieren zu gehen und mich fit zu halten. Mit dem Büro-Job denn ich hier habe werde ich sonst noch irgendwann zum Walross.

Ab Heute geht es los, dann wird 3 mal die Woche zusammen mit einem Kollegen trainiert.

Mein Ziel ist einfach etwas fitter zu werden und was für meinen Körper zu tun. 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2012)

Sportliche Herausforderung: Neben Vollzeitjob und Familie inklusive 2 kleinen Kindern trotzdem noch was für Leib und Seele zu tun. Hab ganz gut angesetzt in den letzten Jahren - 9 Stunden täglich im Büro merkt man halt - und das muss wieder weg (ich glaub, eine größere Herausforderung ist Olympiagold auch nicht). Also fröhne ich wieder meinem Lieblingssport und gehe, so oft es eben die Zeit erlaubt, schwimmen. Zwei- bis dreimal die Woche je 2 Stunden. 5 Kilo sind schon runter, nur durch Sport, ohne Ernährungsumstellung und solchen Kram. Muss die Woche leider aus zeitlichen Gründen pausieren; passt mir nicht aber nützt halt nix. Für Phelbs junior reichts noch nicht, aber das wird schon.^^

Ziel: In ca. einem halben Jahr wieder so fit sein, um mit den Leistungsschwimmern auf den Nachbarbahnen auch nur im Ansatz mitzuhalten. Wird schwer, aber ich bin motiviert. Der Zeitraum ist absichtlich lang gesetzt, weil ich realistisch genug bin um zu wissen dass es im Alltag schwierig ist, jederzeit und überall volle Leistung zu bringen und dass der Schweinehund hier und da auch siegen wird (abends wenn die Kids im Bett sind lieber auf die Couch anstatt zum Training etc.). Aber grad bei der Horrorhitze gibts nix Besseres als Schwimmen; Laufen oder Fitness-Studio bei 33°C... bah.^^


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Naja, den richtigen Wettbewerb hat man doch eigentlich nur, wenn man in der Spitze mitläuft... oder? Und halt unter Kollegen
> Aber generell gehts doch eher darum, sich selbst was zu beweisen bzw. seinen inneren Schweinehund zu schlagen. Wie man das dann natürlich macht, ist wieder ne persönliche Sache



Naja den Wettbewerb hätte man auch, wenn man hinten mitläuft... viele finden das ja gut im Sinne von "Hauptsache dabei gewesen".
Mich reizt sowas wie gesagt gar nicht - weder vorne noch hinten 

Habe lange Zeit eher leistungsorientierten Sport betrieben und jetzt hab ich da echt keine Lust mehr drauf. Ich mach nur noch das, was mir grad Spass macht. Marathons und Co. gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "danach war ich tot"? Keine Luft mehr gehabt oder Schmerzen in den Knien/Beinen? Letzteres ist zu 99% ein Problem mit den Schuhen... ist wirklich heftig, wie groß der Unterschied ist, wenn man richtig gute Laufschuhe hat, die an den eigenen Laufstil angepasst sind.



Ich war aus der Puste, danach hab ich ne Woche oder so kein Bein mehr bewegt  

Das mit den Schuhen kann ich aber nur bestätigen. Hatte auch zunächst Probleme mit meinem Sprunggelenk, dass nach 1000m immer angefangen hat zu schmerzen, bis ich net mehr weiter laufen konnte (mit Turnschuhen). Danach war ich bei Runners Point und habe ne Laufanalyse machen lassen. Mein Laufstil war sehr gut, es lag dann aber doch an den Schuhen. Hab mir dann Asics dort gekauft, die wirklich klasse sind. Will mit nix anderen mehr laufen


----------



## Tidra-on (27. Juli 2012)

Hmmm langfristig gesehen....

Oh ich weiss, es endlich zu schaffen freitags beim Nachhause Schleppen der Bierreserven fürs Wochenende nicht mehr ins Schwitzen zu geraten xD


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Ich setzt mir eigentlich keine richtigen Ziele.

Wir haben bei uns im Wald so eine grosse Joggingstrecke mit irgendwelchen Posten an Kraft - und Koordinationsübungen. Wenn ich total kaputt bin, zwing ich mich nochmals 1 oder 2 Posten dort zu machen.

Danach liege ich ein paar Minuten einfach am Boden und trinke/bespritze ich mich mit Wasser.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr für Ausdauersport begeistern, bzw..ich hasse es.
Kraftsport macht mir Spaß und mach ich auch regelmäßig. Meist 3Tage die Woche - in "extremen" Zeiten dann auch gern mal 5Tage die Woche im Split.
Ich kann auch nicht an irgendwelchen Geräten trainieren, das bringt keinen Spaß. Ich muss sehen, was ich da so bewege - das motiviert dann.

Hab nur leider immer Pech mit Verletzungen. Bei der letzten OP im Dez. (mit den Folgen) war 1 Jahr Trainingserfolg wieder weg..und die Wampe wieder um einiges mehr.
Wenn ich kein Sport treibe, gehe ich außeinander wie sonst was.


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2012)

Meine Herrausforderung in ca 2 Monate Caidom mitfahren und überleben. 
Caidom ist nen Downhill Marathon mitm Mountainbike 2000 Meter Bergab auf 13 Km.
Wird sicher keine Top Plazierung aber schneller als die Einradfahrer will ich auf jeden Fall sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xOotu9RZ0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Sieht krass aus O.O

An einigen Stellen würd ich auf jedenfall Absteigen. Naja wenn man genug Eier in der Hose hat, kann man auch probieren sich da lang zu balancieren

Vorallem ist der scheiß steiler als es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, hab ich das Gefühl


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht krass aus O.O
> 
> An einigen Stellen würd ich auf jedenfall Absteigen. Naja wenn man genug Eier in der Hose hat, kann man auch probieren sich da lang zu balancieren
> 
> Vorallem ist der scheiß steiler als es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, hab ich das Gefühl



Ist immer Steiler als es aussieht vor allem bei Kopfkamera, ich hoffe nur das es anfang Oktober einigermaßen trocken ist und es nicht schneit oder regnet weil dann wird das ganze echt ne krasse Herrausforderung


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Aufstehen, überleben, hinlegen. Jeden Tag. Das ganze Jahr. Seit fast 24 Jahren. Und wenn ich verrecke soll auf meinem Grabstein "Mission accomplished" stehen.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kraftsport macht mir Spaß und mach ich auch regelmäßig. Meist 3Tage die Woche - in "extremen" Zeiten dann auch gern mal 5Tage die Woche im Split.
> Ich kann auch nicht an irgendwelchen Geräten trainieren, das bringt keinen Spaß. Ich muss sehen, was ich da so bewege - das motiviert dann.


bin auch ca 3-4 mal die woche beim krafttraining,aber ich möchte auch wiedre ein bischen besser im ausdauer werden.hab über 30 jahre fussball gespielt aber dank rückenschmerzen hab ich vor 1,5 jahren damit aufgehört.macht mich echt fertig...jetzt wo so heiss ist geh ich erst schwimmen udn dann abends ins fitness-studio.will aber gerne irgendwie zumindest wieder joggen gehen.werd mich mal aufm schuhmarkt umschauen,ob das zumindest hinhaut mit laufen...rad fahren neben dem fitness reicht mir auf die dauer nicht


----------



## royalkill (28. Juli 2012)

derzeitige Ziele bis Ende des Jahres:

Halbmarathon unter 1:20
einarmiger Klimmzug
5 Sek. Planche halten

damit bin ich erstmal sehr gut ausgelastet.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juli 2012)

hatte auch mal so ne phase..schon paar jahre her. damals wollt ich wissen wieviel man sich antun kann.
das ganze gipfelte dann in ca. 15kg gewichtsverlust und ca. 20tkm jährlich aufm fahrrad 

das ganze hab ich so 2-3 jahre in dieser form extrem durchgezogen. mittlerweile hab ich nen gang zurück geschraubt. aktuellen stand erhalten und spass haben.

auch wenn ich nen bißl mit nem weinenden auge zurück blicke..von damals >200km touren an einem tag bin ich momentan meilenweit entfernt


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

derzeitiges Ziel mal wieder gewinnen im E-Sport. Falls das gilt..


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

meine herausforderungen zum auspowern? 2-3 mal die woche ne 60 km radtour unter 2 std schaffen. ist echt hart


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2012)

Den Weg bis zum Kühlschrank...


----------



## myadictivo (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meine herausforderungen zum auspowern? 2-3 mal die woche ne 60 km radtour unter 2 std schaffen. ist echt hart



rennrad, rückenwind, keine berge.. mission accomplished


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Den Weg bis zum Kühlschrank...



und dann noch die Treppe...


----------



## LarsW (1. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hatte auch mal so ne phase..schon paar jahre her. damals wollt ich wissen wieviel man sich antun kann.
> das ganze gipfelte dann in ca. 15kg gewichtsverlust und ca. 20tkm jährlich aufm fahrrad
> 
> das ganze hab ich so 2-3 jahre in dieser form extrem durchgezogen. mittlerweile hab ich nen gang zurück geschraubt. aktuellen stand erhalten und spass haben.
> ...



So gehts mir auch..ist allerdings 2008 gewesen.
L´Alpe`d´huez in ´ner knappen Stunde.
Heute bin ich nach 60km komplett am Arsch..
Ziel für dieses Jahr- Grundlage trainieren,eventuell noch´ne RTF mitnehmen.Das war´s.



Wolfmania schrieb:


> gerne will ich mal den Hermannslauf mitmachen (www.hermannslauf.de), doch es ist halt immer in der Heuschnupfenzeit...seufz...und danz bekomme ich den nicht weg, trozu div. Mittel bzw Spritze. Also werd ich den mal in kürzerer Distanz probieren. Aber morgens laufen kann ich gar nicht, meist aufm Crosstrainer mit ner DVD dabei^^


 Ist machbar.Mein Vater hat übernächstes Jahr seine 20. Teilnahme.
Ich hab´s mir bisher zwei mal angetan..Aber schon ein sehr,sehr schöner Lauf!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> und dann noch die Treppe...



Neee, Sessellift.<3


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Ach du hast schon geupgraded! Hab noch so ein komischen Fahrstuhl, wenn ich mich da reinsetze, zieht der nicht mehr so gut.. ist eigentlich auch eher fuer's Essen gedacht.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> rennrad, rückenwind, keine berge.. mission accomplished



rennrad hab ich nicht, nur ein crosstrail. rückenwind gibts hier fast nie, und ab und an kanns auch mal hügelig sein.außerdem kann man nicht einfach schnur geradeaus fahren.
mission not accomplished


----------



## Kyrador (1. August 2012)

Ich habe mir am Wochenende neue Laufschuhe zugelegt und die dann gestern und heute eingelaufen. Man merkt, dass die Dinger neu sind. Es geht gleich deutlich angenehmer auf die Strecke. Wenn die Schuhe dann mal eingelaufen sind *füsse autsch* dann gehts ab


----------



## myadictivo (3. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> rennrad hab ich nicht, nur ein crosstrail. rückenwind gibts hier fast nie, und ab und an kanns auch mal hügelig sein.außerdem kann man nicht einfach schnur geradeaus fahren.
> mission not accomplished



na dann üben, üben, üben ^^
mein "bestes" ergebnis war mal 210km in ziemlich genau 7 stunden. allerdings tat mir danach der arsch weh (9euro aldi radhose, deluxe sitzpolster) und der magen war auch verstimmt, weil nur 2 bananen und zu wenig zu trinken mit gehabt.
da würd ich gern mal wieder hinkommen, aber nicht mehr 2012


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Nächstes Jahr am Dorffest mit ausgestreckten armen 2 Minuten lang einen Bierkrug gefüllt mit Zement halten.

Das Spiel kostet 1 € und gewinnen tut man 1 Liter Bier pro minute, Prost!


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

BushidoSushi schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr am Dorffest mit ausgestreckten armen 2 Minuten lang einen Bierkrug gefüllt mit Zement halten.
> 
> Das Spiel kostet 1 € und gewinnen tut man 1 Liter Bier pro minute, Prost!


Na das ist doch mal ein Ziel 
Wenn Dus noch ne Stufe härter willst, geh mal ans Frauentragen. Da gewinnst Du pro Kilo der Frau, die Du trägst, einen Liter Bier


----------



## Manowar (6. August 2012)

BushidoSushi schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr am Dorffest mit ausgestreckten armen 2 Minuten lang einen Bierkrug gefüllt mit Zement halten.
> 
> Das Spiel kostet 1 € und gewinnen tut man 1 Liter Bier pro minute, Prost!



1 oder 2 kg?
Würd gern mal schauen, wieviel Bier ich da bekommen würde 
Aber leicht ist das nicht


----------



## BushidoSushi (6. August 2012)

oje doppelpost


----------



## BushidoSushi (6. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein Ziel
> Wenn Dus noch ne Stufe härter willst, geh mal ans Frauentragen. Da gewinnst Du pro Kilo der Frau, die Du trägst, einen Liter Bier



Da bräuchte man was kleines Handliches, die trotzdem ein paar Kilos drauf hat. 



Manowar schrieb:


> 1 oder 2 kg?
> Würd gern mal schauen, wieviel Bier ich da bekommen würde
> Aber leicht ist das nicht



Das dürften 2kg sein die Jahre davor war es weniger aber irgendwer hat denen damals alles weggesoffen.^^
Früher wurde der Zement krug für ein ähnliches Spiel verwendet, es wurde ein wenig Bier eingeschüttet, man durfte ihn nur am Henkel nehmen und das musste man austrinken, viele hatten sich da auch fast die Zähne eingeschlagen und der ein oder andere war danach auch Blutig.


----------

